# Need South African Whisky Courier



## aas7935 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to get Drayman's Highvelt whisky from Pretoria to Los Angeles for an event. The owner has offered us the bottle but says I must handle the delivery myself. Will be happy to pay $100 USD to anyone making the trip from Pretoria to USA.


----------

